# Home sweet home!



## Steve Maskery (25 Oct 2013)

Tonight I am sleeping in my own home. I've had 5 temporary addresses in just over 2 years but this one is MINE! 
I am absolutely knackered and ache all over. 

Didn't get the keys until 3 PM. 
But tonight I'm sleeping the sleep of the happy man. 
Steve


----------



## Graham Orm (25 Oct 2013)

Good luck Steve! :wink:


----------



## heatherw (25 Oct 2013)

Congratulations Steve!

When's the party?


----------



## Scouse (25 Oct 2013)

Good news Steve, congratulations.


----------



## Flynnwood (25 Oct 2013)

Congrats Steve,

A fresh start - best wishes to you, sincerely.


----------



## katellwood (25 Oct 2013)

but does it have a workshop, I do hope so


----------



## Paul Chapman (26 Oct 2013)

Well done, Steve  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## paulm (26 Oct 2013)

Good news Steve 

All the best, Paul


----------



## Steve Maskery (26 Oct 2013)

Thank you all. 
K, it's rather better than having a workshop, there is space to build a workshop. There is a derelict shack, an eyesore, which is ripe for knocking down and rebuilding. It's 7.5m X 6.5m and I intend to rebuild it at 8 X 8. I'm looking at SIP structures. I'm hoping that the fact that there is an extant structure there will make planning permission easier. 
I've got some pictures. I'll post them when I've got my computer set up again.


----------



## Steve Maskery (26 Oct 2013)

Oops, I appear to have posted twice - I was only semi-conscious at the time!


----------



## Baldhead (26 Oct 2013)

That's good news Steve.

I have an idea, on the 'housewarming party' invitations tell everyone to wear their workshop clothes, to assist in knocking down the 'derelict shack',when it's done fire up the barbie and crack open the beers! 

When the planning permission is granted have another party (let's call it a 'planning permission granted' party) and invite all the trades required to build your workshop, once again fire up the barbie..........you get the idea, it's worked for the Armish community for years, get a film crew in, find a producer, stick it on TV and the workshop will be paid for.

Now because of my back problems I won't be able to swing an axe, but I'm good on the barbie and I have 'worked the bar' many times, so put me down for hospitality.

All the best Steve.

Baldhead


----------



## Harbo (26 Oct 2013)

Great news Steve - here's to a happy home.

Rod


----------



## Racers (26 Oct 2013)

Fantastic news Steve, I bet you slept well.

Pete


----------



## RogerS (26 Oct 2013)

Well done, Steve. May your stay be a long and happy one.

8 x 8 metres :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve Maskery (26 Oct 2013)

This is what is here already (although all the junk has been removed):







Complete with electricity supply:





Anyone want an RSJ?





This is what I intend to replace it with:





An excellent end to a week that didn't start well (got my car broken into  )
Now all I have to do is find which bag I packed my clean knickers into.
S


----------



## Mark A (26 Oct 2013)

Steve Maskery":2sh3n1lh said:


> Now all I have to do is find which bag I packed my clean knickers into.
> S



Is there another side of you we don't know about?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Mike.C (26 Oct 2013)

Well done Steve life seems to be going a lot better for you now. Good luck with your new house.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## RogerS (26 Oct 2013)

mark aspin":mkmbkxcp said:


> Steve Maskery":mkmbkxcp said:
> 
> 
> > Now all I have to do is find which bag I packed my clean knickers into.
> ...



It's an easy mistake to make !


----------



## The Bear (26 Oct 2013)

Great news Steve
Mark


----------



## AES (26 Oct 2013)

Well done Steve, all the very best. (Hurry up with the shop so we can have some Router videos!)

AES


----------



## Myfordman (26 Oct 2013)

Excellent News Steve!

The beginning of a new era

I wish you the very best of luck


----------



## xy mosian (26 Oct 2013)

A reluctant nomad settled, good news indeed.
xy


----------



## cutting42 (27 Oct 2013)

Great to hear Steve, up for a working party as well!


----------



## riclepp (27 Oct 2013)

Congrats Steve. Looking at the current condition of the workshop, I do hope that is not a sign of the condition of the house. if so, a lot of work ahead. But at least it will be your home


----------



## MickCheese (27 Oct 2013)

I wish you all the best.

Mick


----------



## Racers (27 Oct 2013)

Steve that looks like Norms :norm: shop!

Pete


----------



## woodshavings (27 Oct 2013)

Steve, that's brilliant - I am so glad for you.
Looking forward to your wip pics

John


----------



## paul-c (28 Oct 2013)

hi Steve
i would like to wish you the very best of luck in your new home.
all the best
paul-c


----------



## Steve Maskery (28 Oct 2013)

You've all been very kind, thank you.
I've had 4 days of lifting and carrying and humping and shoving and I have aches on my aches. The house is a tip and despite having taken a car full of cardboard to the tip, I still seem to have as many boxes now as I did 48 hours ago!
I've been struggling to get hot water without having the house like a sauna, so just had a heat man to look at it and his reaction was, "Er, what on earth is this?". So looks like some upheaval and expenditure. I shouldn't be too surprised. 
But all in all I'm happy.
Steve


----------



## adidat (28 Oct 2013)

looking at your workshop it doesn't seem to be the worst shell, if it was me and the the brickwork was sound or could easily be made sound. I would refit the roof, doors and windows maybe a new floor. At the moment i'm just using an extension cable, need to save up some pennies and fork out for the armoured stuff.

adidat


----------



## kafkaian (24 Jan 2014)

I haven't been on here for a very long time, and much has changed, but I wanted to wish you very best wishes Steve. Hope this works out


----------



## wellywood (24 Jan 2014)

Good news Steve. That pic you posted er... was it the shed or the house?


----------



## mailee (24 Jan 2014)

Congratulations Steve. Sunny times around the corner now. All the best.


----------



## Wood Monkey (24 Jan 2014)

Excellent news Steve.

I like the look of your proposed new workshop. 8m x 8m you say? Now that is one workshop build I'm going to enjoy.

Good luck.


----------



## Bigdanny (24 Jan 2014)

Congrats Steve, Its always good to move somewhere which is yours. You will find plenty of problems I'm sure, but that is normal when buying a house. Just tackle each one as it comes along and don't let it get on top of you. But you have a bright future with a nice shed to get your teeth into.
Well done
Danny


----------



## Steve Maskery (25 Jan 2014)

Thanks, guys.
It doesn't feel much like home just at the mo though. I had a fire engineer in yesterday. He has opened up the chimney breast ready to fit a stove next week. Now everything is covered in a thin layer of soot. I went round cleaning last night and this morning it all needs doing again. It's everywhere. I can smell it in my nose. Horrible. I'm just looking forward to it being done, as I'm throwing a a housewarmer next weekend.
Lots to do.
S


----------



## wellywood (25 Jan 2014)

Steve Maskery":26xtf7sf said:


> Thanks, guys.
> I'm throwing a a housewarmer next weekend.
> S



Are we all invited? Let Me know as I'll need to book an air ticket quick.


----------



## Steve Maskery (25 Jan 2014)

Open house from 2pm. All welcome. Come for half an hour or stay until midnight. Live music in the evening. Be there or be - somewhere else.
S
PS I've only got 2 chairs so bring your own. But there will be cake.


----------



## wellywood (25 Jan 2014)

Damn! They'll never let me take a chair on the plane so I guess I'll have to give it a miss. Still, hope you have a great party Steve.


----------

